

Ask HN: Any recommendation for comedy books? - peeyek


======
__Joker
The Hitchhiker's Guide to Galaxy[1]. Also, please do mentions books which you
have read, so as to avoid any recommendations.

[1].
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hitchhiker%27s_Guide_to_the...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hitchhiker%27s_Guide_to_the_Galaxy)

~~~
peeyek
Thanks! Actually, I haven't read any comedy or sci-fi books before hehe.

